# How Pumpkin Pies are Made?



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll never look at a pumpkin pie the same way ever again.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

lol… That one never gets old….lol


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL. I always like making puking pumpkin.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Makes me wonder about how bacon bits are made.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

that is a good one.
Chuck


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, it used to be my favorite pie. I wonder how apple pies are made. Poroskywood pumpkin remind me of my younger years. Been there, seen it, done it.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny!


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

"Makes me wonder about how bacon bits are made."

I think they run boneless pigs thru a Binford 2000 shredder. ;-)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your a funny funny sick man LOL


----------

